# Hexxle - android app



## runave (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to present you my app Hexxle. Well, it's not a cube but a two-dimensional combination puzzle based on hexagons. Maybe some of you are interested in new challenges 

Currently the free, ad-supported version is available for the Android (2.2 and later) in Google Play

Feedback and suggestions are welcome.

Best regards and have fun,
Jozsef Nagy


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 12, 2013)

I just downloaded it. I do like it, but I think the interface could be a little better. For instance, there could maybe be a start screen with different options. Maybe a harder puzzle type as well. I really like the idea! Keep up the good work!


----------



## runave (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, there is a screen for starting the new game shuffled with different options. Maybe it is a bit hidden. Just created a picture showing how to open it, see below.
Or do you mean with more options? Sure, they will come


----------



## Wassili (Nov 23, 2013)

The hardest mode was pretty fun to learn to solve when sick, however I'm stuck at the last step, I need to switch 2 pieces and I really don't know what to do


----------



## runave (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Wassili,
as far as I know noone solved it yet, this is the most complete solution I have seen till now.
You are a way ahead of me in solving the game 
Thank you for your post, exporting/importing game states is now my top prio in further developing the game, it will be possible with the next update coming in early December.
I will post here a game save matching your screenshot, so if you prefer starting a new game instead of solving this issue with switching those two pieces on the outer side, do it and you will be able to load your stuck game state with the next update 
Best regards,
Jozsef Nagy


----------



## Jakube (Nov 23, 2013)

runave said:


> Hi Wassili,
> as far as I know noone solved it yet, this is the most complete solution I have seen till now.
> You are a way ahead of me in solving the game



I solved it quite a couple of times. I guess my best time was around 5 minutes (all colors and hardcore scramble). It's a nice game. Once you find out, how to do commutator with Hexxle, it's pretty easy. 

Exporting and importing games states isn't necessary, I think. It would be great though, if you can implement a timer, so you can see how fast you can solve it.

Btw. I just googled your name, because I saw that your living in Austia. Are you working at the TU Wien? I'm studying maths at the TU.


----------



## runave (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Jakube,
no, he is not me, this is a quite common Hungarian name. I live and work in Burgenland.
The timer is coming with the next update too, together with an online leaderboard based on scoreloop.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

not bad. but not kinda addictive. but anyway nice work:tu


----------



## Genesis (Nov 24, 2013)

This is much more fun than I thought it would be
Still stuck at cycling pieces in hardcore mode, though


----------

